# Anyone else scared of their tarantulas? Tips on rehousing aggressive T's to bigger enclosures?



## kev48584 (Aug 21, 2012)

Okay so i thought i was okay with all T's (i've been keeping them for about 1 1/2 years now) but today my 3 inch singapore blue tarantula literally wanted to go through the other side of it's enclosure to bite me because a small breeze of air touched it sheeesh! just thinking about this makes me a little more nervous (i always get nervous when i move a T to a new enclosure regardless of species) do you guys get nervous or scared when you rehouse your tarantulas or is it just me? any tips how to safely rehouse tarantulas to new bigger enclosures? eventually i'm going to build either a 5/10 gallon vertical fish tank for my singapore blue, it's currently living in those 1 gallon plastic canistar jars.


----------



## Hobo (Aug 21, 2012)

[URL="http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?86390-Bag-Transfer-Technique-How-To-Transfer-Your-Tarantulas&"]Use a plastic bag.[/URL]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm not lying when saying that there are certain T's of mine (a very few of the 29 I own) that get my adrenaline pumping some when it comes to rehousing, but so far it all went well with little or no problems at all. I just had a run-in with my A. genic trying to get a nice picture of her (story in my picture thread) which made me go WTH and back up a step, but it was entirely my fault: I should've expected that as she seems to develop more temper the bigger she gets. She's certainly one of those "look and don't mess with unnessarily" T's. 

Either way - yes I do get a bit uneasy if it comes to interacting with a few. But if you freak out, accidents are likely to happen so the only advice I can give is do your homework, prepare and "try to stay calm"!

As long as you prepare and take precautions (like for example Hobo said "bag technique") it shouldn't be a big deal. Tongs, straws, catchcups, towels...stuff like that helps you once you've developed your "how-to way".


----------



## kelvintheiah (Aug 21, 2012)

i thought a. genics are for beginners?



Storm76 said:


> I'm not lying when saying that there are certain T's of mine (a very few of the 29 I own) that get my adrenaline pumping some when it comes to rehousing, but so far it all went well with little or no problems at all. I just had a run-in with my A. genic trying to get a nice picture of her (story in my picture thread) which made me go WTH and back up a step, but it was entirely my fault: I should've expected that as she seems to develop more temper the bigger she gets. She's certainly one of those "look and don't mess with unnessarily" T's.
> 
> Either way - yes I do get a bit uneasy if it comes to interacting with a few. But if you freak out, accidents are likely to happen so the only advice I can give is do your homework, prepare and "try to stay calm"!
> 
> As long as you prepare and take precautions (like for example Hobo said "bag technique") it shouldn't be a big deal. Tongs, straws, catchcups, towels...stuff like that helps you once you've developed your "how-to way".


----------



## poisoned (Aug 21, 2012)

kelvintheiah said:


> i thought a. genics are for beginners?


Every T has its own personality and some specimens of docile species are mean, while some specimens of defensive species are calm.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 21, 2012)

kelvintheiah said:


> i thought a. genics are for beginners?


Truthfully, a lot suggest them for beginners because they're easy to keep, get quite big (8"+) and have an awesome feeding response. However, a lot of these are very defensive and personally, I wouldn't suggest them for ANY beginner - I consider Acanthoscurria sp. in the "mediocre" segment I guess...


----------



## Quazgar (Aug 21, 2012)

kelvintheiah said:


> i thought a. genics are for beginners?


My genic is one of the most defensive T's I have, up there with my P. cancerides.


----------



## donniedark0 (Aug 21, 2012)

i hear ya. I can handle the little ones with rehousing all day long. But any of the bigger ones gets me pretty tensed. Ive had a couple close calls with the bigger ones so im basically paranoid and freaked out lol


----------



## Aviara (Aug 21, 2012)

I try to stay calm when rehousing and generally working around my tarantulas. I know that I'm more effective and less likely to mess up and hurt them or myself that way. Honestly, the moment that scared me the most was when I was working with my 1/4" Psalmopoeus irminia sling, and the little one bolted after I nudged a cricket closer to her. She can really take off! I was unprepared for it, and she ran down the desk her vial was on, across the floor, and under a box full of books. I was really freaked out because I was scared she'd get hurt when I moved the box to get to her, or that she'd get lost. Luckily, I managed to get her back. I always have a few catch cups at the ready now no matter how brief the interaction with my tarantulas is going to be. 
I don't usually, however, get scared when I'm dealing with Old World species or defensive New Worlds. I made the decision to purchase any species I own, and with the decision came the knowledge that, at any time, I can mess up and get bitten by them. Sure I don't want to get bitten by an OBT, P. regalis, etc. but by purchasing those species, I accept that I may in the future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD (Aug 21, 2012)

I was scared at first but you get used 2 it, my biggest T is my 6" G,rosea who hates gettin out her hide, my others just make it hard for me especily my 1.5" A,minatrix and 4" LP but they love it when thayr in there new homes.


----------



## CleanSweep (Aug 21, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Truthfully, a lot suggest them for beginners because they're easy to keep, get quite big (8"+) and have an awesome feeding response. However, a lot of these are very defensive and personally, I wouldn't suggest them for ANY beginner - I consider Acanthoscurria sp. in the "mediocre" segment I guess...


Yeah I totally agree, my a. genic was a devil to rehouse.  Though I was going to loose an appendage.  She won't even let me remove a molt.  Attacks it every time I try to pull it out.


----------



## Boyd Blizard (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow. I have never heard so many keepers having angry genic's. Mine is about 6" and is really a doll. She's a great eater and I just rehoused her last weekend. Just scooped her up and moved her.


----------



## Jenthevet (Feb 12, 2013)

kev48584 said:


> Okay so i thought i was okay with all T's (i've been keeping them for about 1 1/2 years now) but today my 3 inch singapore blue tarantula literally wanted to go through the other side of it's enclosure to bite me because a small breeze of air touched it sheeesh! just thinking about this makes me a little more nervous (i always get nervous when i move a T to a new enclosure regardless of species) do you guys get nervous or scared when you rehouse your tarantulas or is it just me? any tips how to safely rehouse tarantulas to new bigger enclosures? eventually i'm going to build either a 5/10 gallon vertical fish tank for my singapore blue, it's currently living in those 1 gallon plastic canistar jars.


You are not alone, and you are commended for admitting you get scared sometimes.    I feel the same way sometimes, and even though I feel prepared to rehouse some of my OWs, I know what they can do and it makes me a bit nervous.  Incidentally, my angriest T is a mature female B. vagans and not an OW.  lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrettG (Feb 12, 2013)

Shouldn't own anything you are "scared" of IMHO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rob0t (Feb 12, 2013)

Agree with BrettG. If you are scared of it you probably shouldn't own it. Having respect for a tarantulas speed an venom is a whole different story though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sugarsandz (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm not afraid of my tarantulas but the thought of them on the run and somewhere in my house does get my heart rate up. What helps me when rehousing is moving the tanks into the bathroom which has no clutter for them to get lost in if they were to make a run for it. I seal up the door as best I can and the drains then I lay out my tools and I use a larger catch cup so I'm not right on them. I haven't tried the bag method because I didn't know about it until I saw the thread one day but I would go for it as it seems like it works very well, I'll use it when I rehouse my little ones next time.

Take your time and don't think about it to much or you'll get worked up and like others have stated that's when mistakes happen. I used to be terrified of spiders big and small and it was because I worked myself up over what would happen if one bit me or crawled on me or whatever else I could think of but now I see them for what they are. Just remember they aren't out to get you, watch how they react to what you are doing and go from there. My B. smithi is no angel and anytime I have to clean poop from her cage I either have to wait until she is nowhere near where I need to be or I have to move her. 

You'll do fine, just research and stay calm


----------



## Moonfall (Feb 13, 2013)

I use catch cups with my black widows. (Scared of a tarantula....try a widow! That venom will tear you a new one!)

With my rosey I just coax her onto my hand and move her. If she's in a bad mood...I wait until another day or use a cardboard box or something. My B. boehmei is moved using only a catch cup or box because she is not a whole lot of fun. Hair flicky and would probably tag me if I was in her way. She's also lightening fast and I worry I could lose her. Hopefully as she grows up she will outgrow some of this stuff, who knows. She's 2 inches or so now.

I don't think people should keep something they would run and scream from (although I suppose I might run from an escaped black widow if she did anything other than hide..) but a healthy respect for them, especially in terms of venomous species, is extremely important. Some people don't respect them at all and then seem shocked after receiving a bite. I never go into my widow's cage bare handed and use forceps instead. I also always hold something in my other hand, like a wire or a spoon, to use if she ever tried to climb my forceps. She never has and probably never will, but best safe than sorry, especially when I remove eggsacks. She has attacked the forceps then but is usually pretty mild mannered and just watches the forceps go by other wise.

Don't get skittish, be prepared for anything that could happen. If you are handling a deadly species for rehousing or to remove eggs, make sure someone is aware of what you are planning to do, and if you receive a bite, can take you to the hospital- ESPECIALLY if it is a fast acting venom that will make it hard for you to use a phone. I never go into my widow cage without a phone next to me. I don't usually inform people because I have never rehoused her without assistance (I have a friend who likes to help with the spiders, he helps catch them too) but if I did, someone would be told. She is not aggressive unless guarding eggs, but even so, she is not something to mess up on. 

If you are careful, you will be fine.


----------



## mmfh (Feb 13, 2013)

I will admit that im a bit nervous at the thought of rehoming my H. mac. This will be the first time I have had to rehome it. I was also nervous when I rehomed my P. cambridgei but I think that made me extra careful and everything went fine.


----------



## poisoned (Feb 13, 2013)

mmfh said:


> I will admit that im a bit nervous at the thought of rehoming my H. mac. This will be the first time I have had to rehome it. I was also nervous when I rehomed my P. cambridgei but I think that made me extra careful and everything went fine.


I'm always getting increased levels of adrenaline in my system when rehousing "hot" species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nolan (Feb 13, 2013)

AFor my.bigger T's i have a kritter keeper that fits inside their cage i open the door and let it down like a ramp and just coax em in there with a paint brush as soon as they're in i close the door with tweezers  the hard ones to me are the tiny slings lol


----------



## Morgonious (Feb 14, 2013)

rob0t said:


> Agree with BrettG. If you are scared of it you probably shouldn't own it. Having respect for a tarantulas speed an venom is a whole different story though.


I have watched this conversation develop with interest... 

I am in the hobby after several years of therapy for arachnophobia. I worked through a very careful plan to begin bringing T's into my home... and I have to say that the above statement is very true: simply because a healthy respect for speed, venom, and hefty personality is one thing - but fear is another, altogether. Unmitigated fear, simply being fear that controls our responses, by its very nature controls our choices. 

I say that because it took me a while to move past fear reactions to normal, understandable tarantula behavior. As to the OP's question, I think it is a fair one... and honestly, I am glad to know that I am not the only one with a T that, (by all norms should be a veritable pet rock with an appetite), ultimately is highly defensive. I have a G. rosea that is the exception rather than the unspoken rule, and it is a good thing she is. I researched for a long time to decide which I would start with, and she was my first. But because she was such a little ho, I had to buckle up real quick to formulate my strategies for enclosure maintenance, feeding, rehousing, etc.

I also think BrettG is right on. It took me almost a year to build up the courage to buy my first T. 

My personal strategy for managing my T's is to research, asking lots questions, watching multitudes of rehousing videos, and being patient with myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

